# Stingray vs Stingray Deluxe



## TWDay (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a 1967 Stingray Deluxe, single speed, coaster brake bike and I am hoping that someone can tell me the difference between and Stingray and a Stingray Deluxe.

Also I am getting ready to try and restore the bike. It was given to me in 1967 by an uncle. I need wheels & tires, chain guard, sprocket and crank, handle bars and sissy bar. I have the originals but they are in poor shape. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 23, 2017)

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1967.html#deluxe-stingray


----------



## stoney (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome to The CABE.  Try to post some pictures. You may get the consensus here that it may not need restoring. Many of us like original bikes but of course it is your bike and your choice. Plus we all like to see pictures.


----------



## TWDay (Mar 23, 2017)

1966fastbacks said:


> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1967.html#deluxe-stingray



Thank you for the great information. So basically if you had the coaster brake model, adding the fenders made it a deluxe model. LOL


----------



## TWDay (Mar 23, 2017)

stoney said:


> Welcome to The CABE.  Try to post some pictures. You may get the consensus here that it may not need restoring. Many of us like original bikes but of course it is your bike and your choice. Plus we all like to see pictures.



I took this bike apart about 43 years ago and stored it. However it got wet and most of the parts rusted away except for the frame and forks.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 23, 2017)

twday said:


> Thank you for the great information. So basically if you had the coaster brake model, adding the fenders made it a deluxe model. LOL



and whitewall tires...


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 23, 2017)

Really sucks that so many parts have to be replaced. Not going to be cheap. I think a lot of us would agree twday gets two thumbs up for doing that project. Nothing better than bringing something back from the dead. Even if it is just an old rusted out frame laying out in the weeds it still has a soul. And bringing that soul back to life............nothings better than that.


----------



## TWDay (Mar 24, 2017)

mcmfw2 said:


> and whitewall tires...



I do seem to remember that it had white wall tires originally. And it did have fenders. Heck, its been fifty years. Fifty years, can you believe it? I was only 8 going on 9 years old. As a matter of fact, it was built in April of 1967. I got it in May or June as a gift from an eccentric uncle. After WWII he took a job in the electronics field in California. (We were from and lived in Virginia) He never married and made really good money. Had all kinds of girlfriends though. LOL Anyway every summer without fail he would visit and buy my brother, sister and myself a gift. He was not a cheapskate, and he wanted value. When the average bike during that time cost 15.95, the Schwinn Stingray model I have was costing 58.95. That's about 500.00 in today's money. I guess his investment paid off.


----------



## TWDay (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes 66fastbacks it really does bug me that I didn't save it from that fate. However I look at cars kind of the same way. The part that has the VIN number is the most important part and has the "soul" if you will. The fenders, doors and wheels can be removed at anytime due to damage or rust. And so I see the bike the same way. And I don't want to make it a mint restoration. I want it to look as if it had been ridden for 6 or 7 years and then parked in the back of the garage for the next 43 years, gathering dust, but not rusting. And then pulled out, tires aired up and then taken for a short ride just for memories sake. I believe the ride would be short as the tires would most likely be dry rotted. LOL


----------



## TWDay (Mar 24, 2017)

mcmfw2 said:


> and whitewall tires...



Thank you for that additional info.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 24, 2017)

Does the
guard say deluxe on it?


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 24, 2017)

Here is a pic of one. Wrong seat rest looks correct.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1967-stingray.51863/


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 24, 2017)

Darthvader said:


> Here is a pic of one. Wrong seat rest looks correct.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1967-stingray.51863/



I would agree.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 24, 2017)

What color was the bike originally? Candy paint can be a real blast to get right.


----------



## TWDay (Mar 24, 2017)

The chain guard had deluxe on it and it did have fenders and I am quite certain it had whitewall tires. The original color would be violet. However, I can remember everyone saying it was purple. No one ever called it violet. It looked a different color in different types of light. I can remember that. Pretty neat. The photo is spot on except for the streamers and the color, although I seem to remember the seat being a bit lighter color.


----------



## TWDay (Mar 24, 2017)

Back in the day when it was a couple of years old, I and my friends started running another set of forks from another bike up on our forks to make chopper bikes. LOL  Of course doing that took care of doing wheelies.  LOL  But we were cool!


----------

